# Pennsylvania trooper killed by survivalist targeting cops



## dannydefense

Looks like we're going to have to rebrand ourselves again. Maybe "lots of food and no really I lost all my guns alists" is still available?

Pennsylvania trooper killed by survivalist targeting cops, police say - LA Times

_Pennsylvania authorities have identified a 31-year-old man they described as a survivalist with a strong desire to kill police officers as the man who allegedly shot and killed a state trooper in an ambush outside a police barracks Friday night.

Eric Matthew Frein, a Pennsylvania resident, allegedly used a .308-caliber rifle to gun down Cpl. Bryon Dickson and seriously wound a second officer -- Trooper Alex T. Douglass -- around 10:50 p.m. Friday, State Police Commissioner Frank Noonan told reporters Tuesday afternoon._


----------



## Jeep

Nah I think survivalist are a different brand, one man gangs running the woods and hills, Johnny Rambo types. I will only speak for myself here and say I have survival tendencies, but preparation minded.


----------



## Slippy

Headlines like this really piss me off. Salt and Pepper had a good thread a few days ago about not believing one thing that the media says. Liberal rags like this often end up eating their words. Yet they jump to conclusions and begin this whole "labeling" thing. How many times have we read about someone suspected of committing a crime and the police finding that he bought "hoardes" of ammo and it turns out to be 150 rounds or some such lame bullshit amount like that. Yet the media is quick to attempt to blame Conservatives. I'll wait on more facts. 

Remember Gentle Giant thug boy Lil' Mike MIke in Ferguson MO? First he was a bright young man who was looking forward to entering college, a hardworking kid who was kind and gentle? Then... 

FUBAR


----------



## alterego

I hope they correct it to read.
"Another patient utilizing mind altering anti depressants that were deemed safe for human consumption by the FDA kills another public servant"
Just like the last 27 instances of mass shooters.

Hey look over here miley cirus is dressing like a cheap slut.


----------



## BagLady

I agree with Jeep, but of course there will be a stigma attached to preppers. But then, we don't talk about it with anyone who isnt very close and like minded.
I'm just glad they got the bastard.


----------



## dannydefense

Slippy said:


> Headlines like this really piss me off. Salt and Pepper had a good thread a few days ago about not believing one thing that the media says. Liberal rags like this often end up eating their words. Yet they jump to conclusions and begin this whole "labeling" thing. How many times have we read about someone suspected of committing a crime and the police finding that he bought "hoardes" of ammo and it turns out to be 150 rounds or some such lame bullshit amount like that. Yet the media is quick to attempt to blame Conservatives. I'll wait on more facts.


Journalistic integrity is dead. Fact checking is dead. There's an obvious bias on any network you watch or read now, and to be fair the right isn't innocent of this. The left just happens to own more networks.

The left is reliant on low information voters. There is any number of articles I see referenced on a regular basis that were factually debunked either immediately or shortly thereafter. Yet they still get referenced constantly, because low information voters and "activists" don't care about the facts, they care about the emotionally charged propaganda they can fling about to substantiate their own claims and beliefs.

So yeah... I'm not big on the whole media thing either.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

A survivaist just believes that the SHlT is going to hit the fan no matter what they do and will be prepared. Not actually taking part in causing it.
By the way the difference between a survivalist and a prepper is about the same as the difference between the word color and colour.


----------



## Denton

I am waiting for them to brand him as a constitutionalist.


----------



## Jeep

You have reason to think its on the rise Boss ? Speculation or a trend ?


----------



## Denton

It wouldn't be the first time a constitutionalist has gone off the deep end; same with sovereign men. Seems rage overwhelms the righteous, sometimes.


----------



## Arklatex

alterego said:


> I hope they correct it to read.
> "Another patient utilizing mind altering anti depressants that were deemed safe for human consumption by the FDA kills another public servant"
> Just like the last 27 instances of mass shooters.
> 
> Hey look over here miley cirus is dressing like a cheap slut.


I wonder if he was on ssri meds? I bet we will never know.


----------



## oldgrouch

The press is always quick to label someone the think leans to the right. How much identifying and labeling do they do regarding "flash mobs," those who take part in "knock out" type games, etc. Holder, (the most corrupt AG in history) has labeled veterans, those who believe in the Constitution, 2nd Amendment advocates, etc. as potential terrorists. Some days you just need to pull your head in and keep a low profile.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

How do they know he was/is a "survivalist"?
Who gave that label the police or media?
... wasn't the Una Bomber a survivalist?


----------



## ekim

Are they 100% sure he is the right person/shooter. I'll wait for more info before saying more.


----------



## Camel923

Lets wait and see what happens here. It wouldn't be the first time the initial proclamations announced about someone was wrong. If this guy did it he ought to fry. They let a cop killer live a couple of years back in this state. The guy was guilty as sin and in was in cold blood. Sent a bad message.


----------



## Derma-Redi

Agreed, this is a coordinated media blitz in conjunction with the DOJ to label survivalists, preppers or any other patriotic type person as the enemy. They have made it very clear that the "HOMEGROWN" terrorist is the real threat. Division by the Cloward & Piven crowd. F those dirtbags


----------



## Seneca

Every so often the media takes a run at the survivalist prepper communities with this type of stuff. The last one I recall was the alleged mountain man they caught breaking into cabins in California. 

Notice how they placed the word survivalist first then killer second. The association they make is that survivalists are killers which makes about as much sense as saying dental hygienists retail clerks or nannies are killers. When they link an unrelated activity to a crime in the title of an article or story they are pulling the wool over your eyes. Last time I checked being a student of survival wasn't a crime.

This is news as much as it is propaganda, I don't trust the liberal/progressive media to tell the truth and if they do by chance tell the truth it's so they can spin it to their ideological advantage. 

Remember it's the same people who think foam ear plugs are some type of ammunition that are bringing you the news.


----------



## keith9365

Denton said:


> I am waiting for them to brand him as a constitutionalist.


Wait and see. It will become rural white male gun owners.


----------



## GasholeWillie

Just watched the local news, this happened on the other side of the state. From the PSP, they found a jeep submerged in a pond near the shooting. Shell casings match those found at scene. In the jeep was the ss card and somewhere, either in the jeep or the residence where he is missing from was a copy of a book, on being a sniper and finding employment as a sniper. His father said he was an excellent marksman and did not miss his target. The guy has made statements that he wanted to kill LEO and well now it appears that he has acted on his desires. Last I heard is that he is still on the loose.


----------



## DerBiermeister

I remember it taking a couple of weeks for the MSM to finally stop calling Gabby Giffords shooter a conservative. Turns out he is simply a nut job, just like 99% of them.


----------



## Inor

I do not care if this guy was a prepper. I do not care if he was a member of this forum. Regardless of what the media try to do, I will not take on his guilt just because I am a prepper too. If they want to paint me as a nut just because I can provide for myself and my family, so be it.


----------



## jimb1972

As a survivalist I consider shooting a cop to be bad for my chances of survival. More of a suicidalist if you ask me.


----------



## keith9365

jimb1972 said:


> As a survivalist I consider shooting a cop to be bad for my chances of survival. More of a suicidalist if you ask me.


With the combined resources provided by multi-jurisdictional mutual aid agreements he will be found.


----------



## alterego

Has any one found out what prescription drug he was on yet.


----------



## Moonshinedave

A person can call him/herself, or better yet, the media can label anyone, anything. But doesn't change the fact he is a loony who went out and killed an innocent person and tried to kill others, law enforcement or not.
It's wrong, it's tragic, but as with most terrible things, the liberal motto is "never let a tragic event go to waste and use it to booster your liberal agenda".


----------



## James m

This happened locally I posted it in the other unnamed forum because I couldn't log in here for some reason. 

Anyway I find that we went to the same high school and graduated one year apart. Im racking my brain trying to remember. I think he was in one of my history classes he sat in front of me. Im pretty sure that's him.


----------



## dannydefense

Seneca said:


> Every so often the media takes a run at the survivalist prepper communities with this type of stuff. The last one I recall was the alleged mountain man they caught breaking into cabins in California.


I'm not screaming conspiracy, but it's become a little more than just every so often. My wife and I don't watch a ton of TV but we have quite a few dinner and a movie nights. We've always been the kind that look for small details in movies, the better the movie, the more that is usually going on in the background of a scene, or with the character development. More and more consistently of late we've noticed that the antagonist has been a prepper/survivalist of some sort, or at least pseudo conservative in nature. They didn't even try to make it subtle with Hugh Jackmans character in Prisoners, and that's just one small example.


----------



## DerBiermeister

dannydefense said:


> I'm not screaming conspiracy, but it's become a little more than just every so often. My wife and I don't watch a ton of TV but we have quite a few dinner and a movie nights. We've always been the kind that look for small details in movies, the better the movie, the more that is usually going on in the background of a scene, or with the character development. More and more consistently of late we've noticed that the antagonist has been a prepper/survivalist of some sort, or at least pseudo conservative in nature. They didn't even try to make it subtle with Hugh Jackmans character in Prisoners, and that's just one small example.


I notice the small stuff too. A good example: everyone knows (or should know) just how piss poor CNN is in viewership. And yet, every movie or tv drama that I watch that has some news reference -- they ALWAYS show CNN on the screen. Another example: it is hard to get through a movie (or tv drama) where during some part of it, you see a reference to global warming deniers or some offhand dig against George Bush. Gets damn old after awhile.


----------



## ekim

This won't come out as intended but shoot / targeting cops is not going to solve / prove anything. Cops are just pawns being used by the ruling elite to do the dirty work so the elite can keep they're hands clean. I've said before that any fighting to be done needs to be directed at those that actually cause the problems to begin with, that being those that write and pass the laws / bills that take away the rights of the citizens. Cops are to blind to see they are being used over and over again but the perks must outway the negatives. Most of the problems could be resolved if lawyers and politicians were brought under control and since they are overwhelmingly out numbered it shouldn't be that hard to do as most actually have limited thought process only greed and power drive them. They very seldom do they're own dirty work!


----------



## Deebo

Sad, and we will never know the truth.
Examples-Denver shooter?
Chris Kyle's shooter?
Those two guys in England that butchered that soldier?
Old news, replaced with Ray Rice and Adrian Peterson. 
Oh, wasn't there some little snaffuue in Benghazi?


----------



## ekim

Deebo said:


> Sad, and we will never know the truth.
> Examples-Denver shooter?
> Chris Kyle's shooter?
> Those two guys in England that butchered that soldier?
> Old news, replaced with Ray Rice and Adrian Peterson.
> Oh, wasn't there some little snaffuue in Benghazi?


Your post sums up the average American mentality any more. Look at the news and you will know whats wrong with America.
What happened to the Fort Hood shooter?
The Boston Marathon Bomber?
Lois Learner and the IRS?
Whats going on with obama care now, and whats the cost up to? 
Hows the southern border doing and all those dam illegal kids?

Off topic but I love your sig, very well said.


----------



## shootbrownelk

I'm surprised that the "lamestream" media didn'y say he was related to George W. Bush....or a clone!


----------



## James m

I have been thinking of what to post about this and I will post what I know. I didn't know him very well but we had a history class in 7th grade. There was a major problem with bullying in that school it was a hellhole. I know of particular cases where he was bullied in that class. We and some friends sat in the right rear of the class room.

What I perceived his personality to be. I got the impression he was slow/gifted. I got the impression he was effete shy quiet and reserved. People's personality change and sometimes they get angry because of the past. I thought he might shoot himself because of this personality. It's a mistake to call any heavily armed person a coward. At least that is my humble opinion.


----------



## paraquack

I heard about some liberals going off the deep end too. Their names are Pelosi, Obama, Biden, Reid, Franken.


----------



## ekim

I just heard a cop on the news telling the people and the guy they are looking for that they are coming for him. I might be wrong but that isn't what I would put out on the news cast. How about "if you will turn your self in we will promise you safe passage and a trial". He might respond better to that than we're coming after you. If he is the shooter then he has already killed one cop and has nothing to loose and might just go out in a blaze of glory! IMO, a DUMB thing for that cop to say.


----------



## Deebo

So true, terrible what say he did, but sounds just a but too Hollywood. Guilty or not, he will probably be dead when in custody.


----------



## James m

True. They are making threats.

I also heard it wasn't a survival group and it was actually an airsoft group. Sensational.


----------



## ekim

They just may get what they want, a shoot out, but it may not go the way they want. How many dead will it take for the cops to understand that the guy is not all there to do this in the first place. Time for calmer heads to be in control!


----------



## James m

I believe if you get anyone mad enough bad things will happen. They say hes got a .308 rifle and an AK. They also said it was above a 300 yard shot.


----------



## Jeep

It really doesn't matter what the broadcast says IMO. He is either unstable so probably isn't even monitoring, or he is sophisticated and planning on what he will do next. Its on the Cops how they proceed, and that is from experience.


----------



## ekim

Jeep said:


> It really doesn't matter what the broadcast says IMO. He is either unstable so probably isn't even monitoring, or he is sophisticated and planning on what he will do next. Its on the Cops how they proceed, and that is from experience.


But if they do shoot him will it be because he fought back or did they just execute him? Sounds to me like that cop is going for blood regardless. Hope he doesn't get someone else shot being so macho! IMO, that cop needs to stand down, he is almost out of control himself.


----------



## Jeep

I did not see it or read it, but once you have killed a cop expect nothing less than to be gunned down and hard. Is it right maybe not, is it wrong, who is to say. He took a chance a did something for no good reason and if I were to be the one to shoot him dead....The right guy, I would not think twice about it.


----------



## GasholeWillie

Local news is reporting that shots have been fired near the home of PSP killer Eric Frein. Saw a video clip of a SWAT truck in motion. Waiting for more info.


----------



## James m

I have been listening to this scanner for three damn hours. They have a lenco bearcat on the loose. That's an armored vehicle if I got the name correct.

But they are giving orders to drive up and down the road. How useful is it to look for someone who is in the woods and never get out of your car.


----------



## GasholeWillie

local news is reporting that PSP has a house surrounded where they believe he might be. Unfortunately I have also heard that these reports are coming from CNN so any validity is suspect right away.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Why does this happen so often, ie: not sure we have the right guy, but go in guns a blazing!??! If they came to my house and for sure I have done nothing wrong, yes, there would be a shoot out.


----------



## shootbrownelk

ekim said:


> I just heard a cop on the news telling the people and the guy they are looking for that they are coming for him. I might be wrong but that isn't what I would put out on the news cast. How about "if you will turn your self in we will promise you safe passage and a trial". He might respond better to that than we're coming after you. If he is the shooter then he has already killed one cop and has nothing to loose and might just go out in a blaze of glory! IMO, a DUMB thing for that cop to say.


 Cops say and do dumb things a LOT!


----------



## csi-tech

Hey! Cops are always smart and awesome. We never say dumb things.


----------



## James m

Oh man not related but.... officer please surrender your man card. And also going to need the key to the executive wash room.

Snow Patrol-HOT PURSUIT: 




Its actually painful to watch.


----------



## Seneca

At a time when the American public is starting to question the need for a militarized police force, we get news like this, coincidence? maybe.
As news goes we know two things an officer of the law was shot and they have a suspect.
Beyond that I don't trust the media to get it right.


----------



## shotlady

very valid points. I hope they find the correct person that shot these officers. its sad to see something bad like this happen


----------



## James m

The supposed group he was a member of if you dig a little was an airsoft group. *groan* If you dig inthe news that is. They are not widely reporting his trouble with the law. Served about a hundred days for stealing from ww2 reenactors in new york and putting it on eBay. That's a long time for a theft. Then I umm looked and he had something with sarp Stroud are regional police. For non inspection. 

Even though he was on the rifle team he didn't have a reputation as a tough guy. He was more of a sissy that's the best word to describe him. He was teased a lot. I remember one class where it went on every day. They describe him as a tough guy with a mean streak thats not how I remember him. Maybe the bullying made him angry. 

There were people on the book of face actually bragging about how they bullied and made fun of him. Thats where you find those people though isn't it? "Oh you spelled a word wrong bla bla bla"

He always kept his hair a certain way. It looked like a bad hairstyle you would expect an out of touch politician to have. Then I look at his license picture and its basically thr same haircut from ten years ago.


----------



## James m

And how do I check if im on a watch list?


----------



## Arklatex

James m said:


> And how do I check if im on a watch list?


Too late!


----------



## dannydefense

James m said:


> And how do I check if im on a watch list?


A lot of people here think they're on watch lists. While I'm sure there's a few people tasked with checking on forums such as these from time to time, even committee's know that talk on the internet is often ten times bigger than the action behind it. In other words, we're not all on a list simply because we're here. Just a reality check. They don't have the manpower or concern about a bunch of people who put together medical kits and worry about EMPs.

That doesn't mean there aren't people here who actually are on a list. But that came from a culmination of empirical evidence, such as past careers, access to sensitive information, repetition of activity that has been previously identified as strategically important either defensively or offensively. I guarantee most who think they are, aren't. Those who are, 8 times out of 10 aren't running around speculating about it; they know they are, they know why they are, and that's good enough.


----------



## ekim

Could they paint a more bias description of him, "if" he is the shooter. They say he's the one and he may be, but will the whole truth ever come out. All you hunters / sportsmen better watch out, your bolt action rifle / sniper rifle is now being targeted for banning. This will be used to grab more guns and soon prices will go up on such weapons. Scopes will also be targeted. There could be more to this than meets the eye! Do you really trust and believe all you hear in the news and from government / police sources. Hell the whole area is shut down, schools closed, it's all but martial law in that area. Very scary, IMO. And this is just for one person, what would happen if it were a terrorist attack by a group? Coming to a town by you next. My tin foil is getting tighter, but I haven't buried my head in sand just yet.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Bought some ammo, went to the range. Shot some with a Glock 26 (with the extended mag adapter and a Glock 19 mag, much easier to hold), a Ruger LCR 357 and my always-trusty POS Saturday Night Special Phoenix HP22A. The wife shot her Golden Boy. 

Put a good first aid kit into the truck, going to start working on a get-home bag just to leave in the truck.


----------



## dannydefense

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Bought some ammo, went to the range. Shot some with a Glock 26 (with the extended mag adapter and a Glock 19 mag, much easier to hold), a Ruger LCR 357 and my always-trusty POS Saturday Night Special Phoenix HP22A. The wife shot her Golden Boy.
> 
> Put a good first aid kit into the truck, going to start working on a get-home bag just to leave in the truck.


I believe that's "What was your prep of the day", for $500 Alex.


----------



## Camel923

The massive storage facility in Utah keeps an awful lot of communication recordings. Bureaucrats like to keep as much info as possible. I do not see them destroying any of it unless there is an investigation and the information clearly shows criminal wrong doing by those in power. Fast and Furious, Benghazi, IRS scandal,and so on.


----------



## GasholeWillie

I searched for this guy last night between the hours of 3& 4am on i80 east. Was headed to NYC in my bus watching the mile markers. If I saw anyone walking on the route or hitch hiking or hanging at a rest stop, it would generate a call. That was how the DÇ sniper was caught. The downside is I have to head over to Stroudsburg for the evening in about an hour.


----------



## James m

Hes long gone. They found his ak two days ago. Said it was near his jeep and that it was hidden. Yea they find it seven days later and that leads them to believe hes in the next county over? If he is in the woods id guess youd have to get out of your damn car to look. They were sending cars flying up and down the road to try to find him or make him run. That only works if hes on a road in a car.
I think he abandoned the car and tried to make it sink. Then took off.

Its good your keeping your eyes open. Im going to feel bad if he gets shot but I don't think hes armed anymore. I think you are right for looking and I too think hes not in the woods.

Maybe they will catch him if he gets hungry for donuts and walks into Dunkin donuts. 

There were reportedly 400 police in the area and they reported there were 200 more on the way.

This guys not in the damn woods. As my father always said "bu!!$hit"
Makes me angry. The didn't even call any trackers.


----------



## Inor

dannydefense said:


> A lot of people here think they're on watch lists. While I'm sure there's a few people tasked with checking on forums such as these from time to time, even committee's know that talk on the internet is often ten times bigger than the action behind it. In other words, we're not all on a list simply because we're here. Just a reality check. They don't have the manpower or concern about a bunch of people who put together medical kits and worry about EMPs.
> 
> That doesn't mean there aren't people here who actually are on a list. But that came from a culmination of empirical evidence, such as past careers, access to sensitive information, repetition of activity that has been previously identified as strategically important either defensively or offensively. I guarantee most who think they are, aren't. Those who are, 8 times out of 10 aren't running around speculating about it; they know they are, they know why they are, and that's good enough.


Damn it! I NEVER get picked for anything! :-( I wanna be on a list for something! C'mon, can't I just be on a list? Just this once?!? I'll never ask again.


----------



## tango

This guy may be like that Randolf in N.C., and keep them looking for a couple years.
My guess is he is no longer in Pa.


----------



## James m

He had two days before they figured out it was him. Canada is about four hours from here. 
He could have walked to Canada by now for gods sake. It makes me angry because all of these residents can't get to thier homes. There was a case reported of four kids from 7 to 17 were home for two days. The parents were not allowed in. Thats double. Kids home alone plus the parents can't get home. They opened the fire house for people to "live" until they figure out hes not in the damn woods. 600?


----------



## Maine-Marine

BagLady said:


> I'm just glad they got the bastard.


??? he is still on the run... it has been 9 days and they still have not found him


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Let's check the hay loft, he may be holed up there. For real, if, indeed a survivalist, he knows his way around town, so to speak. Give him enough rope, he'll hang himself.


----------



## GasholeWillie

Reports say he was a heavy smoker. That will do him in having to go cold turkey.


----------

